# JT's 2019 Reno



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Believe it or not but this lawn used to be one of the nicest on the block. I've been here 18 years and a super thick thatch layer and some operator error have resulted in this disaster. Now what do?? Seed or sod? Sod cut or rototill? This is keeping me up at night. I need to do something soon, I'm leaning toward sod. I'll have my soil test results by Weds/Thurs.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> Believe it or not but this lawn used to be one of the nicest on the block. I've been here 18 years and a super thick thatch layer and some operator error have resulted in this disaster. Now what do?? Seed or sod? Sod cut or rototill? This is keeping me up at night. I need to do something soon, I'm leaning toward sod. I'll have my soil test results by Weds/Thurs.


If you seeded you would want to kill it off with glyphosate first. It's not too late get gly down and get ready to seed soon although it's cutting it close. Sod would be easier.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just received soil results.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

One result that seems interesting/surprising is the CEC of 13.7. I always thought Upstate NY was known for clay soils but this result would suggest more coarse or sandy..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Well I think I've changed my mind for the final time. Going with seed.. Gonna do Champion GQ PRG. I like the idea of staying away from thatch producing KBG and the fast establishment of PRG will decrease my odds of a washout. I checked with SRO and a local extension and they feel this grass will do fine in this area even with our harsh winters. I'm hoping to prep the lawn this weekend.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Just have front bottom section for tomorrow. Ton of work but the sod cutter worked great.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Front


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pictures of my seed bed. Dropped Champion GQ, Scott's Starter with mesotrione, and Slopemaster on Wednesday. And today it's all gone... 30+ hours of work for nothing. First flooding rains of the year. Flash flood warning! Only needed 4-5 days and on day 2 disaster. Feel defeated.. Guess I'll order sod. &#128557;


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have plenty of time to drop more seeds. And prg grows really fast. There are more storms this weekend and early next, so monitor prior to seeds.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

g-man said:


> You have plenty of time to drop more seeds. And prg grows really fast. There are more storms this weekend and early next, so monitor prior to seeds.


Thanks man. In the daylight as guess it could be worse. Guess I'll order more seed as I only have 6-7 lbs left..


This is the worst of it. Some more storms forecasted today/tomorrow we'll see if I get lucky. Could see some sprouts by tonight/tomorrow. Fingers crossed..

Went down to the corner and scooped up half a wheelbarrow of soil and seed and used it in a few spots. lol! Figured might as well.. 😏


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry to see that @Jtgorman75. I feel ya though. Mine got washed out but a little PRG germinated. You'll get grass to grow!!


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

I've got around 7 lbs of seed left over and another 10 lbs on the way. Weather looks to quiet down by Weds. night. Not sure if I should wait until then to reseed or roll the dice sooner. &#129300;


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> I've got around 7 lbs of seed left over and another 10 lbs on the way. Weather looks to quiet down by Weds. night. Not sure if I should wait until then to reseed or roll the dice sooner. 🤔


Tough call. Those pop up storms are killer and always seem to be wash outs.


----------



## Mrotatori (Aug 13, 2018)

@Jtgorman75 sorry to hear about the wash out. Hopefully you can get more seed down . I wish better weather for you and the best of luck


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 3 of washouts. Will this ever end?



I've started to see some sprouts, just hard to tell how much I've lost and if I should just uniformly reseed everywhere or wait awhile and only reseed the thin areas. Problem is my window is quickly closing. What a mess...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> Day 3 of washouts. Will this ever end?
> 
> 
> 
> I've started to see some sprouts, just hard to tell how much I've lost and if I should just uniformly reseed everywhere or wait awhile and only reseed the thin areas. Problem is my window is quickly closing. What a mess...


What does your forecast look like?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chance of storms Monday and Wednesday followed by cool and quiet weather Thursday through Monday. Thinking I'll wait until Thursday, by then all the seed that survived should be up and I'll know where to reseed. Thursday is 49 days from the average first frost date here and if I'm lucky I could add a week to that number. Hopefully that's enough time...


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

They are survivors.. 3 washout torrential downpours producing 3-4 inches of rain and quite a bit has still made it.. As expected lots of thin areas around that will need to be reseeded..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

This area is concerning.. Now that the rain washed away the soil, it's evident that crushed stone from a recent water main repair is only 2-3 inches below the soil, especially near the edge of the road. I think I'll dig some of the rock out in the first foot near the road edge where the soil is very shallow and replace with topsoil. Further into the yard the soil looks deeper and hopefully will be ok.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 5 after three straight days of washouts.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Feel your pain on washouts as well, feels like time and money down the drain.

Are you going to reseed?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

zeus201 said:


> Feel your pain on washouts as well, feels like time and money down the drain.
> 
> Are you going to reseed?


Yes on Thursday. Calling for storms again tomorrow so figured I should wait. Thursday - Monday/Tuesday looks dry so the next round of seeding and some topsoil should be established before any torrential rain hits again.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Ordered this starter fert (10-18-10), 48 lb bag. Figured this would be enough for 3 applications (~.25 lb N per application every other week) after first mow.. The P and K can't hurt as my soil analysis showed a slight lack of these two.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Well I dug it out and it was all rock with about 2" of topsoil. I will fill trench with good topsoil and add some further into the yard to insure at least 5-6'" of soil above rock layer.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Finished reseeding backyard with a thin layer of peat on top.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Looks good. Can't believe there was that much rock! Hoping the weather holds for ya :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 7.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> Day 7.


Do you think more survived than initially thought? Looks better though.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Germination looks like it's coming along nicely. Not to give you anymore work, but I see some nice flower beds and a base of the rock wall, where you can run hoses to set up a DIY irrigation system, so you won't have to drag hose so much. Mine has saved me a lot of dragging hose, but I still do some anyway to get the hot spots.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Jtgorman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Day 7.
> ...


Definitely.. Might just work out after all.

Planning to finish reseeding the road edge today where the washout was really bad. I spread 2 yards topsoil yesterday and will be picking up my seed at UPS shortly.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Germination looks like it's coming along nicely. Not to give you anymore work, but I see some nice flower beds and a base of the rock wall, where you can run hoses to set up a DIY irrigation system, so you won't have to drag hose so much. Mine has saved me a lot of dragging hose, but I still do some anyway to get the hot spots.


I hear ya. I'm kinda kicking myself that I didn't install an irrigation system when I had the yard ripped up. I looked into it briefly but got overwhelmed by all the options. Maybe next year, because dealing the hoses and setting up timers is getting old.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

As the fall rolls on, you should find some end of season deals at the discount stores that need to make room on the floor in there seasonal depths. You could start piecing together hoses, sprinklers, repair fittings, etc., as a fall project.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Road edge repair done and seeded. Weather looks good for the next week..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 9. Filling in nicely. Can't wait for the second seeding to sprout.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

PRG is super fast.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad to see it kicking into gear &#128077;


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Glad to see it kicking into gear 👍


Same! 👍🏻


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Starting to wonder if just simply throwing seed down on the really thin areas is gonna work. I didn't really cover the seed with anything.. Will it germinate? All I can do is water and wait..


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

PRG germinates quickly, so you have ample time to reseed a couple times this fall. Maybe have some additional material you can fling on to cover if you need to drop more seed. Coverage looks really good.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> PRG germinates quickly, so you have ample time to reseed a couple times this fall. Maybe have some additional material you can fling on to cover if you need to drop more seed. Coverage looks really good.


Thanks. I was thinking by this weekend I should know what's gonna come up as the last seeds went down Friday. Been pretty consistent at 4-5 days for germination.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 12


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Protecting the road edge from potential washouts tomorrow. Hopefully it will help..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

We had a pretty good downpour early this morning and the pavers did great. I wish I had used them the first time. And we have germination!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> We had a pretty good downpour early this morning and the pavers did great. I wish I had used them the first time. And we have germination!


Pavers were for water then? Germination :beer:


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Jtgorman75 said:
> 
> 
> > We had a pretty good downpour early this morning and the pavers did great. I wish I had used them the first time. And we have germination!
> ...


Yes, to block the river of water that flows down the hill and scours out the first 12"+ of soil in the front. So far working well..


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Jtgorman75 said:
> ...


Good to hear! I should've bought pavers instead of 7 60# bags of tube sand at $7 each :evil:


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

What a difference 10 days makes..


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Jtgorman75 said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


I didn't even have to buy them, my neighbor was getting rid of them. Score!


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

2 weeks since first seeds down.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Road edge washout repair coming in..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Grass is getting pretty long.. When should I consider my first mow?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Alot of the guidance I've read suggests 2 weeks is too early for a mow, but what about another round of starter fertilizer? Applied Scott's starter with Tenacity when seeds went down 13/14 days ago..


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Keep the prg between 1.5 and 2in.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

First mow yesterday.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Whoa looks great! Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Is this nutsedge? Most that have popped up are white I assume from the mesotrione. Thoughts on treatment going forward?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Whoa looks great! Nice job :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Put down .25 N after the cut. Outside of N, what else should I be considering the rest of the fall? Nervous about fungi, I'll keep an eye out..


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Jtgorman75 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa looks great! Nice job :thumbsup:
> ...


Personally I just let natural growth occur aside from occasional light apps of nitrogen. That's the nice part about fall seeding in regard to fungal infections. Your odds diminish in cooler temps and lower humidity.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Start adjusting your irrigation to less frequent and longer duration.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 20


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's like carpet!


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> It's like carpet!


Its getting there.. :thumbup: Can't believe it looked like this 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! That really filled in. Nice work! The neighbors must be jealous. :nod:


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Help needed.. Seeing some yellowing in the front. These areas also seem not to be growing as vigorously. Suggestions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like melting out /leaf spot. It is common on a reno and it will kill large areas fast. 30min ago I noticed two small areas in my reno that look like melting out too. I dropped azoxy right away.

The other thing it could be is lack of iron (chlorosis).


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

g-man said:


> It looks like melting out /leaf spot. It is common on a reno and it will kill large areas fast. 30min ago I noticed two small areas in my reno that look like melting out too. I dropped azoxy right away.
> 
> The other thing it could be is lack of iron (chlorosis).


Thanks.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Azoxystrobin dropped. Watering it in as I type..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Third mow. Dropped two bags of Milo and Super Seaweed Humic Fulvic Acid Blend by SLS..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

The azoxy seems to have helped. The new growth looks nice and green, hopefully I caught it in time. I bagged the clippings from the cut yesterday and cleaned the mower to prevent any spreading.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Shot of the back after cut last night. Guess I need a striping kit..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Few pictures after tonight's cut.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Man that looks awesome....PRG is amazing


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

The melting out I saw in the front is all but gone. The Azoxy did the trick.. I've reduced watering to three deep per week.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Before and after shots.





Another front shot.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Came home from work trip to find some yellowing with lesions. I applied Azoxy about 20 days ago. Should I apply again or go with Propi this time?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Propi applied. Another round of N going down today after the cut.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Day 45.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

A few weeds in the front that I may knock out with some triclopyr tomorrow. All in all I can't complain how things turned out..


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks great! I've got random weeds I need to tackle too.


----------



## fairwaysupreme (Aug 20, 2019)

@Jtgorman75 - lawn looks beautiful


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

Very Cool pictures. Really impressive turnaround. I planted some fine fescue last Friday and im dying to see a sprout lol. For Germination time it says 10 days. Im halfway there.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

The growing season is coming to end soon here in CNY. My only regret is I ran out of the Champion GQ and spot seeded a few areas with PRG seed from a local lawn and garden place. The color is not even close, CGQ is so much darker green. I'll will address next year..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

fairwaysupreme said:


> @Jtgorman75 - lawn looks beautiful


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

TimmyTurf said:


> Very Cool pictures. Really impressive turnaround. I planted some fine fescue last Friday and im dying to see a sprout lol. For Germination time it says 10 days. Im halfway there.


Thanks, best of luck..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

The snow has finally melted and it has uncovered a few issues. Is this snow mold? Any help is appreciated..


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks like you have a little, but I think it will grow out ok.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

After further inspection most spots are pinkish in color.. Raked out the entire lawn to remove any matted grass. Will monitor..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

The fall reno was slow to wake up but is just now greening up. My neighbors on are their 3rd mow to my one. I dropped a starter and Milo and sprayed a soil hume(seaweed, humic/fulvic) by SLS. Looks like some decent growth has started. I'll post pics after my next mow.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

After last night's mow. HOC 2".


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

And then this morning.. :|


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

I was thinking about starting a spring reno on a small 400 sqft area to the right of my driveway this weekend but this week has been cold. Lows last night and tonight in the upper 20's. Soil temps back to 35-40.. Might wait a week..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Some more recent pictures. Lawn is really starting to thicken.


Tested a lower HOC (1.5") in here the back section. Looks good.. 


Pics in the front are at "2.0


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Applied SLS 16-4-8 in the back yard area and CarbonX 24-0-4 in the front for comparison at recommended bag rate (.72 N). ..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Fresh mow with the new Toro (HOC 1.75")


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That 1.75" HOC looks nice and dense. What is your plan over the summer for HOC?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> That 1.75" HOC looks nice and dense. What is your plan over the summer for HOC?


Good question. My choices are 2.25" or 2.75". Can't imagine going higher than that.. Or maybe with proper irrigation I can stay with 1.75". The mower cuts real nice at that height and the PRG blend I used recommends 0.5 to 1.25".


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That came in nice JT!


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> That came in nice JT!


Thanks. Never expected these results this soon. Wish I had done it years ago..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm noticing a speckled light/dark green look to the front yard where I applied Carbon X about 2 weeks ago. The back is more uniform where I applied a liquid fert from SLS. Is this a spreader issue? Irrigation issue/not watered in properly? (about 1.2" in the last 14 days, no more than .5" at a time..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yesterday applied SLS Super Seaweed Humic Fulvic Acid Blend and today Carbon X 24-0-4 at .72N per 1000. I had just put the spreader away and rain came, amazing timing...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You didn't spray Tenacity? Honestly, it almost looks like it could be poa A or T.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> You didn't spray Tenacity? Honestly, it almost looks like it could be poa A or T.


I applied prodiamine in early April.. It looks better now after some watering and rain lately. Unfortunately sedge and clover are popping up. Spot sprayed the clover with triclopyr and halosulfuron scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

It has been crazy dry here recently with zero rain over approximately 3 weeks coupled with very warm temperatures. Over this time I've realized that my irrigation practices are not providing the lawn nearly enough water. I was trying to water with a Rainbird 5000 on a Big Sprinkler base. I realized after some measurements that I'd need 8 hours of constant watering to get approximately 1" down over the 2500 sqft area that the sprinkler was covering. I've switched to a smaller spot watering sprinkler that drops an inch in approximately 35 minutes. Unfortunately I have to move it 8 times just to cover the front yard. Shoulda put in an irrigation system when I renovated last fall.

Lately the lawn has been looking ugly after each mow (white/brown haze) and I believe these guys are the culprit...


I was noticing hard stalks mixed in everywhere with a very poor cut making for the ugly look. Then a noticed these sticking up along my neighbor's driveway where I don't trim. I hope this phase ends soon.

Next year I might consider a Primo/Proxy app.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ah.....The dreaded seed heads!! It gets a little better as the stand matures. My reno from 2017 is nowhere near as stalky as the one from last year.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ah.....The dreaded seed heads!! It gets a little better as the stand matures. My reno from 2017 is nowhere near as stalky as the one from last year.


Any experience using PGR to lessen seed heads. I see others have had some success. I've been mowing every other day for over a month now so alittle less top growth could be nice..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Well clearly my pre emergent applications have failed as these guys are popping up everywhere.


Pretty sure this is nutsedge and I have some Sedgehammer mixed up but my spot spraying isn't cutting it. May have to go with a blanket spray..


This one I'm not sure.. Lighter green and grows about as fast as nutsedge. Not sure the next step here..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Seed heads!! It was bad enough that they don't cut well, now they are turning brown.. I hope this means this phase will be over soon. The lawn looks terrible..


----------



## fairwaysupreme (Aug 20, 2019)

@Jtgorman75

Hey JT how is your PRG holding up? Any pictures?

Would you use the Champion GQ again?

I've been following your thread since last year and it looked so good in your pictures I've been wanting to buy the Champion GQ for my lawn. Just wanted to see what you thought of it now....


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Jtgorman75 said:


> Seed heads!! It was bad enough that they don't cut well, now they are turning brown.. I hope this means this phase will be over soon. The lawn looks terrible..


PRG seed heads all over on my lawn...pretty gross to have such a wild patch of yellow. I know how it feels!

Wow, you're having similar issues as I am. I noticed that even with prodiamine down, I'm getting big time weed pressure though... the riots from the crab grass are knurled and is mostly very easy to pull up.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Well the summer of seed heads, nutsedge and I guess some type of crab grass infestation continues. 
Some recent pictures after a cut with my newly installed checkmate.




I decided to rake out some of the areas where the brown/dead seeds heads are the worst and it produced a ton of dead grass and crab grass (pictured below)? This grass/weed is barely rooted in the soil, it just winds itself throughout the turf and is easily pulled out. The rest of the turf seems rooted well.


I got a half garbage can full.


I'm kinda nervous about this situation but I'm pretty confident I don't have disease as I'm on a regular maintenance schedule of group 3 and 11 fungicide treatments and i've applied grub-ex.

Just threw done some Milo and couple weeks back some products by Ecologel (Hydretain and CytoGro). Yesterday I did a liquid iron app and I plan a humic/fulvic app soon.

It has been incredibly hot/dry and the lawn has been stressed and under watered for sure. I'm been nervous to water too frequently with the history of disease I've experienced, but I think I need step up my irrigation practices as there is no relief in sight from the heat.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

fairwaysupreme said:


> @Jtgorman75
> 
> Hey JT how is your PRG holding up? Any pictures?
> 
> ...


I've been happy with it, the crazy fast establishment was great and dark green color is nice. It survived a Central NY winter with no issues. The seed heads were basically unavoidable and the rest of my issues have been essentially operator error.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

First round of glyphosate down on the right section of the backyard. This area doesn't have the same thatch problem as the rest of the lawn so I won't be removing the turf as I did last year. It is fairly shaded so I will be mixing in 30-40% Spartan II hard fescue with the same PRG I used previously. I have a tree guy coming to prune and get more sunlight into the area.





Lawn really responded well to the SLS soil hume (humic/fulvic sea kelp) app, much darker green color..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

The heat continues and the lawn is taking a beating.. Lots of brown areas are developing that look like disease but I've been on a regular schedule of Axoy and Propi all summer and I applied Grubex in late May.

It could be that the young turf is struggling with the brutal heat we've had but there has been some rain lately and I've been trying to deeply water every 2-3 days with regular cool downs in the afternoons. So I have no clue what's going on and will just hope that I can make it to fall without too much damage. I'll post some pictures shortly..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Finally had some cooler temps last week but the heat is back with mid 90's the last two days. Dropped 8-1-8 Carbon X right before the Isaias rains and the lawn responded nicely. Picture below after yesterday's late evening mow.



Back area is good and dead and ready for the reno. Renting a power rake and will level and cover roots with 4-5 yards of soil. Seeds should be down by end of this weekend.


Added this little bed along the deck with hostas and a couple coral bells where the grass struggled to grow in the NW shade


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Back reno seeds are down! 
Used a flaying thatcher to break up and remove debris
Adding 5 yards of topsoil to level/cover tree roots
Dropped seed, raked and rolled
Applied tenacity at .5 teaspoon per 1000 sqft
Spead Slopemaster mulch pellets/soil tackifier
Applied seaweed/humic/fulvic
Setup impact sprinklers on timer
And wait...


----------



## fairwaysupreme (Aug 20, 2019)

@Jtgorman75

How is the lawn and reno? Any pics?


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

fairwaysupreme said:


> @Jtgorman75
> 
> How is the lawn and reno? Any pics?


The reno from last year is hanging in there. Been doing some reseeding in trouble spots where disease/grubs hit it hard. Still have areas that are not well rooted but still green. My best guess is root damage from grubs? Or its a soil issue that's preventing deep roots, but that seems unlikely given my soil test last fall and the soil enhancing products (N-EXT, etc..) that have been applied this year.. Anyways here's a picture from the front (fall 2019 reno) and one from the back area after first mow..


----------



## fairwaysupreme (Aug 20, 2019)

@Jtgorman75

The front looks unbelievable...looking real sharp buddy


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

fairwaysupreme said:


> @Jtgorman75
> 
> The front looks unbelievable...looking real sharp buddy


Thanks..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Recently received my 4-pack of N-Ext products. Used the Floragreen on my gardens and ornamentals last night and just sprayed a RGS/Humic 12 mix on the lawn. I'll be spraying the back reno with GreenPOP soon.. The lawn is definitely loving the recent cooler temps but it has still been pretty dry so I deeply watered after RGS/Humic app.

The squirrels have been brutal lately digging holes everywhere trying to bury these round green fruit looking things about the size of a racquetball.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

After tonight's mow. HOC 2"


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

The stripes look nice and the beds look lush, with good color! I started using some N-Ext products this year and would like to hear feedback from other users. I have also come to like the 2" cut on my rotary. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> The stripes look nice and the beds look lush, with good color! I started using some N-Ext products this year and would like to hear feedback from other users. I have also come to like the 2" cut on my rotary. Keep up the good work!


Yeah, I'm glad I finally pulled the trigger and the lawn has responded nicely. The temps have been cooler which has also helped I'm sure.


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

My roof was replaced this week and man did the lawn take a beating... 10 guys walking back and forth and tarps covering areas for hours packed with debris. I tried to have them avoid the back reno but it still got trampled quite a bit. I lightly raked the matted areas and gave it some much needed water as we haven't received significant rainfall in weeks.

Planning another app of GreenPOP over the entire lawn this weekend followed by a deep watering..


----------



## Jtgorman75 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mowed today. HOC 2"


----------

